# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Sapa huyền ảo - Du lịch Sapa

## hangnt

(Du lịch Sapa) - Đến với Sapa du khách không khỏi ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp của mây núi Sapa. Do có khí hậu mát mẻ, ban đêm nhiệt độ xuống thấp đã tạo nên những dòng sông mây cuồn cuộn, trắng xoá cả một vùng thung lũng. 

Sapa - Vùng nghỉ mát kỳ thú từng được mệnh danh là “Kinh đô mùa hè Đông Dương”. Sa Pa bí ẩn và mộng mơ hơn nhờ những áng mây uốn lượn, khiến những thửa ruộng bậc thang hay khu phố núi du lịch huyền ảo như tranh thuỷ mặc.






























(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## thitkhotau

cái khác sạn trên cùng là khách sạn nào thế chủ post

----------

